# Reeder lake in Baldwin county



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Has anybody ever fished there? I was told it was good for bream. Thanks.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Never bream fished there, but I’ve caught tons of bass, one of my go to spots..


----------



## Killebrew1 (Aug 27, 2015)

If y’all don’t mind me asking..... I Am new to the area but is there bank fishing availability here? And where is the best access point. I am trying to find a place to fish on the banks to get my kids into fishing.... eventually I’ll get a boat. I was also wonder what and if there was any bank fishing to be done on the Styx River or Perdido River? Thanks for any input 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Killebrew1 said:


> If y’all don’t mind me asking..... I Am new to the area but is there bank fishing availability here? And where is the best access point. I am trying to find a place to fish on the banks to get my kids into fishing.... eventually I’ll get a boat. I was also wonder what and if there was any bank fishing to be done on the Styx River or Perdido River? Thanks for any input
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No public access other than by boat.


----------



## Bamatami64 (Aug 14, 2019)

Where do you launch at Reeder Lake? Google Maps has you entering by car from the North side, but there looks like a road that reaches it from the South, so I'm a little confused. We would like to kayak fish there and any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------

